# FWIW



## chauncey (Nov 6, 2015)

IHMO...the best way to shoot macro in studio is to utilize Canon Utility Software in the LV mode.
It gives one real time shooting conditions, allowing you to shift lighting, alter camera settings from the keyboard.

I can't be the only member using this method.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 6, 2015)

I use CamRanger with iPAD.
Same idea, different implementation.
-r


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 6, 2015)

I use my Samsung tablet plugged into my 5D3 when it's on a tripod.
Great to use out in the field and very portable as I have a holder for the tablet which bolts onto my tripod.


----------

